

Show HN: Buckets, our family's simple budgeting tool - iffycan
https://www.bucketsisbetter.com/

======
ansostuhmieng
Enjoyed playing with it, but have a couple thoughts:

1\. Monthly budgets may not work for everyone, if its easy I would add
additional default time ranges for pay period management (2 week pay periods
is common in many industries)

2\. Your landing page shows support for multiple-category tracking, but I
don't see how or where it is implemented.

3\. Detail views don't appear to auto-sync with bucket changes while they are
open.

4\. I couldn't figure out how to set or add a description to bucket changes.
Tried "20 safeway" but it just sat there. In addition, the bucket entry
textboxes can't show enough data sometimes (180.00 gets cut off, for example,
in the default make it rain).

5\. Make it Rain! and Make it So! while fun were very confusing until I
watched your video about their purpose.

6\. Adding an account doesn't seem to add anything to the system.

7\. Really like the total line at the bottom of the page and the
animations/visuals that help show state changes, I think this and the
simplicity are your main benefits.

Hope you find the comments useful.

~~~
iffycan
Thank you for the detailed feedback.

Re 1, what do _you_ do? 2 week pay periods?

I'll work on 2-5.

What do you mean by 6? What did you expect to happen when you added an
account?

Thanks!

~~~
ansostuhmieng
I get paid 1st and 15th, my wife (RN) every 2 weeks.

Per 6: not sure what I expected, just didn't find a particular use for the
function.

------
iffycan
Any feedback you have about any aspect of this project is appreciated.

